

Gems of HN: What is your candidate for best comment ? - jacquesm

I know that you can vote here to express that, but a vote is just one tiny bit of information and it can be that you think that some stuff is undervalued.<p>Maybe HN was still small at the time, or maybe it was the dead of night when it came by or the superbowl was on...<p>What comment have you come across over your time at HN that you thought deserved more credit than it got ?<p>One favourite per person, don't post your own stuff ;)
======
jacquesm
To kick it off, here is my nomination:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5793>

------
profquail
This is one of my favorites ("How I Hacked Hacker News"):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976>

~~~
jacquesm
wow :)

"So for a start, I thought, perhaps I could determine the server's start time
to within a few seconds or minutes. A boring way to go about this would be
simply to monitor the server for downtime, and record when it became
accessible again. But impatience is one of the three great programmer's
virtues, and the best way to predict the future is to create it, and so forth,
so I decided on a more proactive approach: crash it!"

A nice reminder to stay on dfranke's good side.

------
noodle
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=469940>

------
cellis
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=179639>

------
edw519
More advice for new Y Combinator founders by Sam Altman

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95857>

